

The Magic of Computer Science - yannis
http://www.cs4fn.org/magic/

======
realitygrill
Haven't really looked at it yet, but I've had the thought that if you should
"not fool yourself" then probably it's a good starting point to learn how
people fool other people. This looks pretty cool. Bookmarked.

